# December reports.



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Anybody got any new information for December? I have left posts everywhere on this site.

I had my best luck in Lake Park at Labelle so far this year. Tried Stump Lake and it sucked. I am thinking of trying Leaf or around there this weekend. 
Any information out there? If anyone wants to team up or give up some information I would appreciate it. I plan on the big one up at L.O.T.Woods around the New Years time. I love those trips.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Intend to try the Barnes County lakes soon, will let you know.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ive fished Lief quit a bit in the past, and to tell you the truth, i havent found that many perch. There is a ton sunnies and slimmers. There is also a fair amount of decent eyes if you can find them (out in front of the A frame house). But from what ive found that is there one day gone the next type of deal. In the summer the bass fishing is really good too. Good luck though and let us know how you do.

You are talking about the Lief just North of Big Cormorant right?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bigblackfoot;

Yup, thats the one. I really just started exploring that area last year but have like Lief a lot so far. I take the road to the North off of 5 that takes you to the landing where you can go left to Lief or right to the Big "C". I follow that road to the fork and hang a left which takes you to a 'kinda' public access. I fish in that group there and catch a fair diverse group of dinner candidates.

Do you know Stump Lake off of HWY 10 off of 118 I think it is? Any information? That is the one I just tried.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you want perch fish ND. I woouldnt waste my time in Sodaville when ND has bigger fish. Just my .02 :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Do a perch stocking report search in the members area if you're interested in ND lakes.

I used to fish Boyer in MN A LOT about 5 years ago, right off of HW 10 by Lake Park. We used to clean up on perch.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I used to fish boyer all the time too. Summer and winter. It kinda got ruined once they put in that public access. I have a little 2 man Basstender boat that i used to put in right off Hwy 10. We hammered the bass and walleyes. Once they put that access in it kinda turned sh#tty. Too much pressure.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished one of our holes for the first time this winter.

EXCELLENT weather...fished from sunup to sundown and only had the heater on for about an hour.

We iced a lot of perch between our 2 houses. I guess 75 based on what jighead kept (all ours were released).

A bit finicky today, we had to do a lot of shuffling of baits and presentations before we got into a consistent bite.

Already psyched for next weekend!


----------



## j_johnson (Dec 27, 2003)

Went to golden lake, caught 5 perch, and 1 walleye. Saw about 40 fish on the aquavu including 2 bullgills. We got there and they bit crazy for 30 min. plan on going earlier next morning. The minnows were too big so we are getting smaller ones. They would nipple and then swim away.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

J-

North or South Golden?


----------



## j_johnson (Dec 27, 2003)

Its on south golden lake, We went today and caught 21 perch, they bite mostly in the morning and started up again around 4.Wax worms were the best and catching a few on small minnows.


----------

